
AI Algorithms Are Generating Videos Out of Thin Air - chadbennett
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/robots/a18726606/ai-algorithms-are-generating-videos-out-of-thin-air/
======
KAKAN
I'm confused as to say it good or bad. It can used for both. ( Most people I
guess will use it for fun :) )

